# constipation.



## eat2live (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi friends, 

well like most of us after being told we have diabetes, all my diet has changed, i eat plenty of veggies, try a and remember to drink plenty! usually when i have headaches  

i am on slimming world diet, and although i try not to eat much potatoes and pasta etc, i do eat plenty of meat with my meals, something i really didnt have before,

now alls going well, i have lost 22lbs, i swim and excersice, have salads most days, but!!
although its embarrassing to talk about, i keep suffering from cosnstipation, i get griping pains most days  , feel like i need to go to the loo but when i go i am compacted, 
to be honest i am worrying if its something more serious   
i have tried dulcolax before and although they work they give me bad tummy ache...and 1 doesnt do anything!!
this week i have been eating in small doses, dried prunes and dried figs, drank lots of water..still nothing....oh i can go but a lot of straining (sorry)
this all started when i was dx 3 months ago, i am thinking of trying dulcoease as its spose to soften things up,
i really dont want to go the GP just yet without givening everything a try,
has anyone else suffered this? if so what helped?
i have read that eating meat can give you constipation along with other foods

sorry to be blunt about it, but i am getting desperate!!  plus, i guess lactolose is out of the Q with me being type 2 diabetes...i am on diet only..any helped will be gratefully recieved
thank you x


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi eat2live.

Firstly, congrats on losing the weight.

My advice would be to drink lots of water (couple of litres) and try senokot. There is a double strength one if you are still struggling.

You could also try going for a long walk to ease things a bit. Have you dried prunes in juice rather than dried ? The fruit juice may help.

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 25, 2011)

ANother thought. If your BGs are still running a bit high, you'll be dehydrating at a faster rate. That will always cause problems (been there, got the T-shirt ) 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Jul 25, 2011)

Eat well done on the weight loss

can oly echo what Rob said senokot now do i max strentgh in fact was out with my dad and bought a box today for him x


----------



## eat2live (Jul 25, 2011)

thanx for your replies

although i have been to the toilet, i still feel impacted most of the time untill i can get shut of it,

but because of my age, i get to thinking all sorts  especially with the griping pain and nothing happening!!, so i guess the pain is normal considering being costipated?

last time i went to the GPs, i went about something and just mentioned i had had heatburn for a few days and wondered if it was because of change of diet!!
she wanted me to go for the camera down   

i talked her round to giving me gaviscon and antacids for a few weeks, and it cleared up...hate to think what she would want if i went with this...camera up no doubt!!


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd stick with lots of fluids and moving about. But don't hesitate to go to your GP if it's becoming a real problem. Not sure what the number of days or hours is before you need medical attention. Maybe NHS direct could offer advice, either by phone or on their website.

Perhaps your GP has an unhealthy interest in photography 

Hope things start to move very soon.

Rob


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, if this is a new thing for you, a change of bowel habit, you sould see your GP. GP should really be doing the basics prior to any "camera",  a feel of your abdomen to see if and where you are impacted and sometimes a PR exam. I would think first option would be some sort of stronger laxative, and if lower down your bowel some suppositories or enemas to soften the stool. Alonside this it is what has already been suggested, plenty of fluids, roughage (as your diet allows) and exercise. Hope you are better soon


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 25, 2011)

A spicey curry usually does the trick for me


----------



## trophywench (Jul 25, 2011)

The good thing about the camera where the sun don't shine - as far as you are concerned anyway! - is the stuff they give you to take at home beforehand to make sure you are squeaky clean.  And boy oh boy, does it work well!

Should it become necessary, do not fear - they drug you up so although it's not exactly pleasant or elegant, it isn't embarassing or painful and the buggers talk over you while they are watching the screen, so when they said it was finished and removed their equipment I let out an enormous fart and remember giggling, that serves em right for talking over me!  

Then they tuck you up in bed for an hour to sleep it off, eventually they wake you up with a nice cuppa and biscuits!


----------



## grufflybear (Jul 25, 2011)

I sometimes help nature with Fybogel, it makes a solution which you drink and adds extra bulk using fibre,  I found that senokot didn't help much and seemed to give me stomach cramps.  I don't think senokot works too well if the problem is lack of fibre. Having been on my diet regime for only 3 months and seem to be ok with fibre from things like avocado, lentils etc and lots cabbage, cauliflower etc also have to remind myself to drink enough water...  If all else fails I check my bank balance online.. that usually makes things move !!!

Oh yes, I remember the special laxative you get before the camera exploration... 
that really is overkill !!!


----------



## chris101 (Apr 2, 2012)

very interesting comments here, thanks very much. Not a pleasant subject but one that is obviously a concern to others. I have uped my water intake to 2 litres a day and do lots of walking and sticked to quite a rigid diet at the moment. Will keep you all posted and hope you will all do the same, especially if you find a miracle cure!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 2, 2012)

can't add much to advice, exept to say keep drinking, fruit juice helps me lots. If you don't want to go to the docs you can go to A&E, who will probably be able to give you something a bit stronger to help things get moving.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 2, 2012)

Eat2live

If it's been going on for a bit, I would say you need to speak to your GP, constipation can have different causes, and you need to find out what the underlying cause is to work out the right remedy to help...

As the various remedies work in different ways, they might help to pull fluid into the intestine to soften the waste, or it may stimulate the intestine itself to move the waste along through it then you get the roughage adding ones that add extra roughage so the intestine as a bulk to squeeze against to move it along..

And then to sort you out, it might need a two prong attack with using a old fashioned type of laxative to clear the system out, then the use of something to keep everything ticking over...

But there is one thing that hasn't been mentioned that can help, is exercise often older people suffer from constipation because of there lack of mobility so if you can to increase your exercise a bit could help out quite a bit..


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 2, 2012)

What meds are you on? Things like Gliclazide can cause constipation (at least it did for me), but so can high protein diets. I used to have the same problem, felt as though I was going to explode and only produced marbles (TMI, I know, sorry). Barley is good for keeping you regular, chuck some in soups and stews whenever you make them.


----------



## AndyS (Apr 3, 2012)

Trophywench that just made me spurt my cuppa all over the place "when they said it was finished and removed their equipment I let out an enormous f**t " 

My keyboard is covered in half a dunked rich tea and coffee 

Hope you get things sorted soon Eat2live x


----------



## Newtothis (Apr 3, 2012)

eat2live said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> well like most of us after being told we have diabetes, all my diet has changed, i eat plenty of veggies, try a and remember to drink plenty! usually when i have headaches
> 
> ...




I know exactly how you feel - you need to ensure that if you increase your fibre intake you drinks lots and lots of water; its the fluid that will help make your poo (sorry) soft so you don't have to strain-straining can cause all sorts of problems...

I have been told I need to increase my fibre intake so now have bran or wholemeal toast for breakfast; plenty of veg and fruit - in terms of veg you need to eat plenty of green veg ie. broccoli, cabbage, brussell sprouts; cauliflour; garden peas; garden beans;  etc.. and fruit with skins on ie apples; pears etc.... jacket potatoes are very good (espcially the skin).

Try googling high fibre diet but ensure you drink between 8-10 glasses of fluid a day and that does include tea/coffee. I have a glass of water after each meal.

If it continues you will need to see your GP - nothing to be embarrased about but hope the above is of some help.... it happens to us all xx


----------



## Bryan Osborne (Jan 18, 2018)

Problem I have been suffering on and off for a while. Got the weight stable and much much lower, BG is sorta wavering low 5's to mid 6s so pleased with that. Nearly a year now on Metformin 1000Mg a day. today I was on the loo ages well constipated and it was difficult. Taking on board the need for a LOT more fluids and exercise. AND more veg. Love avocados, broccoli, kale.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 18, 2018)

When I have an omelette or salad I add a teaspoon of milled flaxseed or mixed seeds - TEASPOON - and not a heaped one - friend misheard me and did a heaped tablespoon - no movement for a week.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 18, 2018)

Try lactulose you can buy over the counter Failing that visit gp. Ask him for Movicol. Failing that a shover upperer (suppository) may be needed. Failing that it will be an enema.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Jan 18, 2018)

trophywench said:


> The good thing about the camera where the sun don't shine - as far as you are concerned anyway! - is the stuff they give you to take at home beforehand to make sure you are squeaky clean.  And boy oh boy, does it work well!
> 
> Should it become necessary, do not fear - they drug you up so although it's not exactly pleasant or elegant, it isn't embarassing or painful and the buggers talk over you while they are watching the screen, so when they said it was finished and removed their equipment I let out an enormous fart and remember giggling, that serves em right for talking over me!
> 
> Then they tuck you up in bed for an hour to sleep it off, eventually they wake you up with a nice cuppa and biscuits!



I agree with Jenny. I have had it done. And they do talk as if you aren't there. But I was glad of that. I just pretended I want there! And afterwards the doctor spoke about it in a way that was kind of detached. As if I want a part of it. THE bowel (like the table). And also, you are definitely cleaned out before THE procedure. 

Good luck.


----------

